# Portsmouth Show !



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*:welcome:*

*let us know what you got from the show, post pics, prices ect...*

*i know a lot of people wont be home yet but still, im sure some people are home.*


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

i got a butter and jungle corn and i paid 55 for the 2 
pics poss later


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

got this lovley little fella, been after one for years!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, you lot back already.. you must live local, nice had a great time thou


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

leejclark said:


> got this lovley little fella, been after one for years!!


Hi there gorgeous lizard what type is it?


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

i bought a female royal, £50, i wanted a larger one but they were sold out by the time i begged my mum to say yes! still got my baby 
ill post a pic later. i thought the show was brill!!


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks its a peacock day gecko ,male, my fav gecko ever!! got him for £40 i want a female now


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hhmm i rcognise that gecko. it was sold by one handsome man (myself) lol. 
was very good show. cheers for all who brought from us.


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

exoticsandtropics said:


> hhmm i rcognise that gecko. it was sold by one handsome man (myself) lol.
> was very good show. cheers for all who brought from us.


 
nice 1 m8 dont have any females by any chance do ya?:whistling2:


----------



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

My first reptile show, and only had a short visit, not many of my sort of lizards about as mostly snakes and leopard geckos but expected that. Have decided to join PRAS for next year and about time too.

Bought a little hognose, I have been thinking about getting one for a while. She is gorgeous, feeding on unscented pinks and is really calm which was a nice surprise. She cost me £40.










Really fancied one of these too, or the lovely snow Cali King on the same table, but don't have a large enough viv for when they are full grown


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I couldn't go  Have a chest infection and am really broken :whip:

Husband went though, left at 7am back by 3pm even with a 3 hour drive. He got some leopard geckos, cresties & yemen chams. Not a single snake!! It's just not right?! I knew I should have gone :devil:

He said it was a nice day and a nice venue but didn't go to the pub meet as it was a long drive home and I have to be fed :whistling2:

I imagine most people are still drinking!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats a shame.. i wish i could have gone aswell.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Athravan said:


> I couldn't go  Have a chest infection and am really broken :whip:
> 
> Husband went though, left at 7am back by 3pm even with a 3 hour drive. He got some leopard geckos, cresties & yemen chams. Not a single snake!! It's just not right?! I knew I should have gone :devil:
> 
> ...


Shame you couldnt get down Christy.. I guess I would have missed Ben as I didnt get to the show till 13:30  got my YB royal and went for a few beers.. was cool.


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

I came back with a male adult murphy paternless paid £45 had a good day out.


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

here the baby royal i came home with for £50 
it was sold by a man&woman on the table to the right as you go in the door.








Need names


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I only went to look (haha) and fell in love with a little female royal from JD/DJ (head like a seive, sorry) Reptiles - got her for £40. Thank you to OH for the extra £10!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Had a lvoley day was round the usual BRAS table most the day thought it was a great turnout to last year well done PRAS lovley show 
paula xx


----------



## guypettigrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Got a pair of Corallus ruschenbergerii and a pair of Antarasia perthensis.

Good day!

Guy


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I got a female red phase beardie and Mark well I allowed him to buy a Female ghost striped cornsnake.

Liz

Edit forgot how to spell my name rofl..


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> I couldn't go  Have a chest infection and am really broken :whip:
> 
> Husband went though, left at 7am back by 3pm even with a 3 hour drive. He got some leopard geckos, cresties & yemen chams. Not a single snake!! It's just not right?! I knew I should have gone :devil:
> 
> ...


Christie's husband also picked up a lovely leo for me. 

Cheers Ben and Arkreptiles! :thumb:


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

was an excellent day, came home with a few more frogs. much much better than last year. hope it can do better next year. it was jam packed this morning. some real bargin's about tooo.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

The OH got me this little stunner Mack Snow Patternless from dave davies :2thumb:



















and he got himself a stunning little female pastel from Arkreptiles she is lovely but no piccies yet he is leaving her to settle


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i got this gorgeous mexican red leg.....










also picked up a lovely little male royal python and some equipment. great day, well worth the wait!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

An enigma-bell albino-mack snow....

















And a very spotty mack snow...









Well I almost made it through the whole year without buying anything at the shows, I knew I wouldn't make it!!


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Quiet day for us.............as per usual!

But our son persuaded us to bring this addition home...


















Blumming fascinating to watch! But OMG make's you hairs on the back of your neck stand on end LOL!


----------



## emrawkgrrl (Sep 7, 2008)

Meet Eddie, pic not so good as he/she was only out for a few mins before going into her/his tank to recover from her/his day!


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Big Thank You to Lyn and all the PRAS team for putting on an excellent show - we'll be sure to book tables next year 

We did come home with one or two new things:whistling2:

Spider Male (Carl) - From John Berry









Normal Female (2,800g!!!) - From Pete Q









Lesser Female - DJ Reps









Yellow Belly Male - John Berry


----------



## rabbit (Jun 17, 2007)

I got this little fella:














just got to find him a name now!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> I only went to look (haha) and fell in love with a little female royal from JD/DJ (head like a seive, sorry) Reptiles - got her for £40. Thank you to OH for the extra £10!!!! :flrt:


*its DJ reptiles. i got my male 08 from him, yours may be the sister of mine lol*


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

arkreptiles said:


> Big Thank You to Lyn and all the PRAS team for putting on an excellent show - we'll be sure to book tables next year
> 
> We did come home with one or two new things:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 *wow, you spent a lot. how much was the spider & the lesser*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

my only new addition (and my hubby bought him for me)


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

dragonsRus said:


> *wow, you spent a lot. how much was the spider & the lesser*


Now that would be telling!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

strangemouse said:


> My first reptile show, and only had a short visit, not many of my sort of lizards about as mostly snakes and leopard geckos but expected that. Have decided to join PRAS for next year and about time too.
> 
> Bought a little hognose, I have been thinking about getting one for a while. She is gorgeous, feeding on unscented pinks and is really calm which was a nice surprise. She cost me £40.
> 
> ...


 Did yoget that hoggie form a young lad? ;p if so it was me!: victory:
Thankyou pras for a wonderful show!


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

arkreptiles said:


> Now that would be telling!!!!! :lol2:


:lol2: It must have been a few grand all together


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

wohic said:


> my only new addition (and my hubby bought him for me)


wow hes a beauty, i always wanted one. how much ?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Picked up this little dude and got some bulls and red eyed babies


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

dragonsRus said:


> wow hes a beauty, i always wanted one. how much ?


 
His label says £15 he was a pressie though so i am not supposed to know how much he was :lol2:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

wohic said:


> His label says £15 he was a pressie though so i am not supposed to know how much he was :lol2:


:lol2: Shhh keep your voice down then.... we never spoke of this :whistling2:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

it was a good day out 
i luv my new royal shes amazing


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

it was a good show indeed, I just went to look and a day out but ended up buying a western hognose . Thank god i didnt take any more money. I was really tempted by the san francisco garters, stunning colours.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well i met up with the buyer of my hogg x boas and was then able to buy a nice ickle male spider royal, will get pics up in a few days, dam i'm tired only just got home after leaving my house at 7.20 this morning, mind you i did pop into my sisters house for a sunday roast after the show lololol well now all the snakes are sorted time for me to head off to bed.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

Javeo said:


> it was a good show indeed, I just went to look and a day out but ended up buying a western hognose . Thank god i didnt take any more money. I was really tempted by the san francisco garters, stunning colours.


i agree snakes of the show
my other half wouldn't cave though


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah they were super nice. those newts were super cool too.


----------



## grip (Aug 31, 2008)

strangemouse said:


> Really fancied one of these too, or the lovely snow Cali King on the same table, but don't have a large enough viv for when they are full grown


 
I bought a sinaloan milk snake from the same table there were sooooo many to choose from. I'm not so good in crowds and this table was heaving with people LOL, so made my purchase and had to get out of the crush, I enjoyed the show though. I meant to ask which part of 08 the snake I bought was hatched, but i'm guessing about latter August - September time. (I like to keep a log of my reps ages/activities)


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

leejay said:


> i agree snakes of the show
> my other half wouldn't cave though



Well at least I have my next project now , have wait till next year though, dont think I'll be allowed anymore so soon


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

grip said:


> I bought a sinaloan milk snake from the same table there were sooooo many to choose from. I'm not so good in crowds and this table was heaving with people LOL, so made my purchase and had to get out of the crush, I enjoyed the show though. I meant to ask which part of 08 the snake I bought was hatched, but i'm guessing about latter August - September time. (I like to keep a log of my reps ages/activities)


 you would be correct


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

*Table*

Can anyone tell me how you go about getting a table next year at the portsmouth show please.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

pigeon said:


> Can anyone tell me how you go about getting a table next year at the portsmouth show please.


Wait about 9 months until they advertise them again which will be for next years show, lolol

OH bTW Thanks Lyn and Jon was a good show,


----------



## DiLam (Mar 30, 2008)

males snow corn £15  post pics later


----------



## Repta (Jul 29, 2008)

Against all good intentions I came home with a very lovely Snow Cali King. £35.00. He's getting used to his new Viv at the moment but I'll be grabbing him out to feed on Wednesday so I'll try and get some pictures of him then.

First show for us and we really enjoyed it - everyone was super friendly.


----------



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> Did yoget that hoggie form a young lad? ;p if so it was me!: victory:
> Thankyou pras for a wonderful show!


Nope. Do remember seeing you with the little hoggies though, but had already picked him up. There were lots of hoggies, which was great! I just love them.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*how much was your hoggie*


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I picked up a stunning little female royal from Dj Reptiles. The o/h got a baby beardie from a lovely lady with one of the tables in the middle.

Cleo









Wokefield


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Issa said:


> I picked up a stunning little female royal from Dj Reptiles. The o/h got a baby beardie from a lovely lady with one of the tables in the middle.
> 
> Cleo


 *I got my male royal of DJ reps, welcome to the family :lol2:*


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool, I really liked the back pattern on this little girl (very broken gold with loads of black), the pics crap but she lightens up a lot round the belly too.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

Issa said:


> Cool, I really liked the back pattern on this little girl (very broken gold with loads of black), the pics crap but she lightens up a lot round the belly too.


 yea shes got a great pattern, especially up near the head


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

I had a great time at the show yesterday, eas my first show and glad i went. I came back with 2 stunning little royals, cant remember who they were from but really pleased with them. Still cant figuer out how to ad pics so sorry no piccies. The male is a gorgeous reduced pattern and the female is is almost pately, really yellowy/orange. Paid £30 for boy and £40 for the girl.
I'll put pics in my photo album soon.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

longhaircavies said:


> I had a great time at the show yesterday, eas my first show and glad i went. I came back with 2 stunning little royals, cant remember who they were from but really pleased with them. Still cant figuer out how to ad pics so sorry no piccies. The male is a gorgeous reduced pattern and the female is is almost pately, really yellowy/orange. Paid £30 for boy and £40 for the girl.
> I'll put pics in my photo album soon.


 cool, ill be waiting for the pics. its great going to your first show, but they never get boring lol


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

longhaircavies said:


> I had a great time at the show yesterday, eas my first show and glad i went. I came back with 2 stunning little royals, cant remember who they were from but really pleased with them. Still cant figuer out how to ad pics so sorry no piccies. The male is a gorgeous reduced pattern and the female is is almost pately, really yellowy/orange. Paid £30 for boy and £40 for the girl.
> I'll put pics in my photo album soon.


Pics now added in pic album.
I forgot to say a big thanks to Julia(wohic) and Simon for allowing me to go with them, and that it was really nice to meet everyone at the pub afterward, they were a really nice friendly bunch.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

longhaircavies said:


> I had a great time at the show yesterday, eas my first show and glad i went. I came back with 2 stunning little royals, cant remember who they were from but really pleased with them. Still cant figuer out how to ad pics so sorry no piccies. The male is a gorgeous reduced pattern and the female is is almost pately, really yellowy/orange. Paid £30 for boy and £40 for the girl.
> I'll put pics in my photo album soon.


 
i have to say the male royal you got is awesome thats was a very good find ....it was nice meeting you


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

longhaircavies said:


> Pics now added in pic album.
> I forgot to say a big thanks to Julia(wohic) and Simon for allowing me to go with them, and that it was really nice to meet everyone at the pub afterward, they were a really nice friendly bunch.


I second that ! 
that male royal is absolutly stunning !!!
for £30 mate hes beautiful, his pattern is great ! 
well done finding him :2thumb:


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> i have to say the male royal you got is awesome thats was a very good find ....it was nice meeting you


I no he's fab, im so chuffed with him, i want a female like that to go with him now. 
Im guessing you at the pub then? Nice to meet you to.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

longhaircavies said:


> Pics now added in pic album.
> I forgot to say a big thanks to Julia(wohic) and Simon for allowing me to go with them, and that it was really nice to meet everyone at the pub afterward, they were a really nice friendly bunch.


 
It was our pleasure Hayley . 

Its not a bad bunch of care in the community rejects is it ?


*runs*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

This is longhairedcavies royal from PRAS that she has every right to be very proud of ......


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Julia, im so thick and really cant figuar out how to do put the pics on.
And as for rejects, i didnt like say anything.:lol2: only jokin, cant wait to meet sum more wen their let out on day release.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well your royal looks nice Hayley, but not as nice as this little fella lololol, Sarah has named him Simba as i told her she got a week to think of a name or i was gonna call him Incy Wincy, lolol


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah yeah rub it in why dont you.lol, he is lovelly and i think incy wincy is a quite cool name.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

lolololol, thats what i thought as Incy Wincy the Spider has a ring to it lololol, but Sarah said NO and came up with Simba rather quickly


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Issa said:


> I picked up a stunning little female royal from Dj Reptiles. The o/h got a baby beardie from a lovely lady with one of the tables in the middle.
> 
> Cleo


I also got a lovely little female royal from DJ reptiles - is yours hiding by any chance, or is she out and about? Mine has not hidden at all since I got her home on Sunday, she's decided her favourite place is out in plain view on TOP of the hide a the hot end!!! LOL.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got a pair of false water cobras, and a gorgeous ivory ghost bullsnake.


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Finally got a pair of false water cobras, and a gorgeous ivory ghost bullsnake.


that bullsnake is a stunner,love to see pics when it gets older
i was on the table next to you by the way


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

*Pras*

i got a stunning adult female mack snow leo and a bell albino female leo and a great pair of jamaican boas that were grown on:no1: was a good show for a small amount of space


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

medusa0373 said:


> I also got a lovely little female royal from DJ reptiles - is yours hiding by any chance, or is she out and about? Mine has not hidden at all since I got her home on Sunday, she's decided her favourite place is out in plain view on TOP of the hide a the hot end!!! LOL.


Mines doing the typical royal thing, hiding during the day going on the rampage from round 8pm onwards, she an active inquisitive little madam with a definate inclination for climbing:roll:. I haven't really tried handling yet as I'm waiting till after she's eaten and digested and settled in first.


----------



## spinnerpete (Sep 4, 2007)

i got a huge female royal from pete q i think and a cracking pair of brbs from penfold :2thumb:


----------



## SapphireJayde (Jul 17, 2008)

Picked up a female spider royal, an 100% het albino male boa, unrelated pair of butter corns, a proven anery corn and my litlun was given a hatchling normal corn het ghost  will be adding more pics to my album soon, as i hardly have any of my babies in there!


----------



## sushigeezer (Jun 26, 2008)

there was one guy with screen cages for chameleons. he had a panther in it - black cage with black mesh.... Who was that? anyone got contact with this gentleman ?


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Issa said:


> Mines doing the typical royal thing, hiding during the day going on the rampage from round 8pm onwards, she an active inquisitive little madam with a definate inclination for climbing:roll:. I haven't really tried handling yet as I'm waiting till after she's eaten and digested and settled in first.


I have not handled mine either other than feeding (into a tub with no substrate in it). But when i got her out to feed on Monday, she is all blue and getting ready to shed so she refused her mouse - and is now hiding all the time! I think she'll be more active again once she's shed and is back to normal  I'm really pleased with mine!


----------

